# Pregnant platy: How many days to see the fry?



## Dorothy (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, I have a pregnant platy. Yesterday I was able to see the fry eyes through her belly. Is there any idea about how much time will pass for the fry to be born from this point? Thank you.


----------

